# Milk bone Biscuits got bugs and mold!



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

(Milk Bone Biscuits for Small and Medium Size Dogs, 7-Pound) I bought this for my dogs a few months back from walmart online. Unfortunately, I threw away the box as I store dog treats in an airtight container. I decided to put my dog on a diet, so I started breaking up his treats into smaller pieces. Halfway through, I saw that the biscuit was green in the middle. Then when I took a closer look, there was a tiny bug crawling around, coming out from the middle of the biscuit where i had broken it. Disgusting! I never wouldve known had i not broken them up. im thinking the green was possibly mold. The expiration date on the biscuits was april 2013 and i keep them in an airtight container. Luckily, brownie did not get sick from it.

EDIT: Maybe they are okay to feed, but just be sure to break some open or monitor your dog when you give it to them.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Milkbones by any means, but I think your story may hold a bit more validity if you had included pictures. People say they found things in their dog's food/treats all the time to try to stir up trouble but no one ever seems to have any proof. It's 2012, everyone has cameras in their phones. Heck, it's 2012, everyone on the planet seems to have this weird compulsion to take pictures of everything around them and post it all over Facebook. There's no WAY you saw something like that and didn't take pictures.

For what it's worth, the expiration date only applies to food that has not been opened. Once opened, dry food like kibble or biscuits are good for about one month. After three months, I WOULD expect them to have gone bad.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Never had any issues. Maybe a "few month back" was too long. Also, i usually dont blame stuff like that on the company. Unless its a big issue, and others have the same experience. 
Sometimes something happens while shipping, while stored somewhere, too long in front of your door when delivered, your container not closed all the way...
Not saying it was not the companies fault but there is a lot of other factors that could have caused this. I just dont like when people say "its dangerous, dont buy" when they dont know what happened.

Edit: why do you know the expirition date but dont have the package?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Gee, you're sure having a rash of bad luck with air-tight containers and bad food.


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

I write the expiration on the container which is why I have the date. I freaked out when I saw the bug and had my husband throw it away immediately lol I'm not one to stir anything up. I just wanted to put it out there just in case anyone's pet may be feeling sick, that may be why. I love my pets and would want to know if anything I give them may be making them sick, even if it's a small chance. Maybe I shouldn't post any problems I have....

I guess it's true what they say: No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I always cut the UPC/batch code/expiry date off of any bags of food I buy and tape that to my storage container (which I also wash/wipe out after every bag). Then I always have the info in case of a problem or a recall.


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, I am making it a point to keep all original bags/boxes from now on


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Any product containing grain will grow bugs and mold after a while. This doesn't mean it's a bad product (eek! Don't buy oatmeal! Or flour!). Although you do have to consider that your "air-tight" containers probably aren't very air-tight, or the bugs wouldn't have been able to get in.


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

I one bought a huge container of jerky treats that were on clearance at petsmart. When I opened the container 3 little moths flew out! I have no clue where those came from. Needless to say, they went back to the store.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

So when are you gonna post the pictures?


----------



## Daisy Salin (Dec 9, 2019)

TorachiKatashi said:


> So when are you gonna post the pictures?


So the same thing happened to me this morning , I was searching on google and this was the only source and exactly what happened to me I break the treats in half because my puppy would try to swallow it whole here’s the pictures and all the proof you need in the middle of the biscuit it was super bright green I couldn’t decide whether or not it was a chemical reaction from the ingredients coming together or something like that but it most likely went bad i guess the other treats weren’t like it but I’m still throwing them away and sorry for the unfocused cam only my front one works


----------



## Daisy Salin (Dec 9, 2019)

Daisy Salin said:


> So the same thing happened to me this morning , I was searching on google and this was the only source and exactly what happened to me I break the treats in half because my puppy would try to swallow it whole here’s the pictures and all the proof you need in the middle of the biscuit it was super bright green I couldn’t decide whether or not it was a chemical reaction from the ingredients coming together or something like that but it most likely went bad i guess the other treats weren’t like it but I’m still throwing them away and sorry for the unfocused cam only my front one works
> View attachment 261805
> View attachment 261807


 btw it’s 2019 now and I’ve only had the treats for 3 weeks


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Daisy Salin said:


> btw it’s 2019 now and I’ve only had the treats for 3 weeks


Yes it's 2019 and this thread is from 2012.

It's not against forum rules to resurrect an old thread, but it causes lots of confusion. Better to start a new thread.


----------



## Kookie (Jan 1, 2021)

Pekinchick said:


> (Milk Bone Biscuits for Small and Medium Size Dogs, 7-Pound) I bought this for my dogs a few months back from walmart online. Unfortunately, I threw away the box as I store dog treats in an airtight container. I decided to put my dog on a diet, so I started breaking up his treats into smaller pieces. Halfway through, I saw that the biscuit was green in the middle. Then when I took a closer look, there was a tiny bug crawling around, coming out from the middle of the biscuit where i had broken it. Disgusting! I never wouldve known had i not broken them up. im thinking the green was possibly mold. The expiration date on the biscuits was april 2013 and i keep them in an airtight container. Luckily, brownie did not get sick from it.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe they are okay to feed, but just be sure to break some open or monitor your dog when you give it to them.


----------



## Kookie (Jan 1, 2021)

TorachiKatashi said:


> I'm not a fan of Milkbones by any means, but I think your story may hold a bit more validity if you had included pictures. People say they found things in their dog's food/treats all the time to try to stir up trouble but no one ever seems to have any proof. It's 2012, everyone has cameras in their phones. Heck, it's 2012, everyone on the planet seems to have this weird compulsion to take pictures of everything around them and post it all over Facebook. There's no WAY you saw something like that and didn't take pictures.
> 
> For what it's worth, the expiration date only applies to food that has not been opened. Once opened, dry food like kibble or biscuits are good for about one month. After three months, I WOULD expect them to have gone bad.


----------



## Kookie (Jan 1, 2021)

How’s this for proof? Same thing happened to me. The persons claim is very much valid. Not sure why one would stir up a story like this randomly, without good intent.


----------



## Kookie (Jan 1, 2021)

Kookie said:


> How’s this for proof? Same thing happened to me. The persons claim is very much valid. Not sure why one would stir up a story like this randomly, without good intent.





TorachiKatashi said:


> I'm not a fan of Milkbones by any means, but I think your story may hold a bit more validity if you had included pictures. People say they found things in their dog's food/treats all the time to try to stir up trouble but no one ever seems to have any proof. It's 2012, everyone has cameras in their phones. Heck, it's 2012, everyone on the planet seems to have this weird compulsion to take pictures of everything around them and post it all over Facebook. There's no WAY you saw something like that and didn't take pictures.
> 
> For what it's worth, the expiration date only applies to food that has not been opened. Once opened, dry food like kibble or biscuits are good for about one month. After three months, I WOULD expect them to have gone bad.


How’s this for proof? Same thing happened to me. The persons claim is very much valid. Not sure why one would stir up a story like this randomly, without good intent.


----------



## Kookie (Jan 1, 2021)

a
Aa


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Good God! This thread is now 8-1/2 years old. Please start a new one with this critical information.


----------

